# Replacement Battery for Strobonar 710 / 772



## kklassen1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone know what type of battery to use? they look like small "C" batteries, but the are soldered together. I happened upon these flashs with a strobo eye on ebay. They have the rechargeable cord to them, however they arent holding a charge and look fairly corroded from what i can see. Id love to take some shots with my Spotmatic II with them.


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 21, 2007)

They might be what was termed sub-C cells. A model/hobby shop that caters to electric cars and plane enthusiasts might be able to hook you up with some batteries with the solder tabs. Good luck.


----------

